# LFG Roll20  D&D RP SFW*



## Anon7272 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey everyone. My SO and I are new here but we are very much interested in some furry roleplay.

Specifically, we are looking for other players and an experienced DM (Being familiar with roll20 is a must)

We are open to plenty of settings from fantasy to sci-fi

We are looking for a fairly typical (but fun) D&D experience with (hopefully) a group full of other friendly furry people. We plan for our characters to become romantically involved over the course of the RP, but we will be conducting any lewd RP in our own private campaign. (If other members of our group would like to do the same thing with eachother that is totally fine.) It could be fun to play with a few other couples, or just a few individuals who really enjoy a good roleplaying game. We are willing to collaborate on a story, or work to make the characters fit into an existing RP with similar parameters.


----------



## jac600 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sanctuary LFG | Roll20: Online virtual tabletop

We are doing a daily campaign, that features sci phy elements, let's you play whatever asthetic you want and any content your desire be it NSFW or no. I'd be thrilled to hear from you for an interview. Skype is jackle600


----------



## Anon7272 (Jul 3, 2017)

jac600 said:


> Sanctuary LFG | Roll20: Online virtual tabletop
> 
> We are doing a daily campaign, that features sci phy elements, let's you play whatever asthetic you want and any content your desire be it NSFW or no. I'd be thrilled to hear from you for an interview. Skype is jackle600


We are specifically looking for a RP situation where we won't be obligated to do anything Lewd/NSFW with strangers. That is something we prefer to keep between us. If that still lines up with what you said then that sounds great. Also, we don't really have a skype but I can work on getting one if that would make things easier.


----------



## jac600 (Jul 3, 2017)

How we do things here is basically we are willing to do any content for any of our players that so wish it, but we expect the same in return. Basically meaning your actual player characters would not be obligated to do anything but you would be obligated to make NPC's in which you could be comfortable doing ERP with. It's about a tenth of the campaign and happens away from normal sessions. You can give me discord if that's the case otherwise making a skype account is quick. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Anon7272 (Jul 3, 2017)

jac600 said:


> How we do things here is basically we are willing to do any content for any of our players that so wish it, but we expect the same in return. Basically meaning your actual player characters would not be obligated to do anything but you would be obligated to make NPC's in which you could be comfortable doing ERP with. It's about a tenth of the campaign and happens away from normal sessions. You can give me discord if that's the case otherwise making a skype account is quick. Thank you for your time.


 My discord handle is anonfurry7272 I'd love to discuss this with you further there.


----------



## jac600 (Jul 4, 2017)

Mine is jac600#6691 the one you gave me did not work.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm straight, but I would join!


----------



## jac600 (Jul 11, 2017)

With my thingy or his darling~?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 12, 2017)

jac600 said:


> With my thingy or his darling~?


Yours, maybe? I can give 4 days a week a chance.
I can RP in Discord chatrooms anytime. I'm not sure how often I can be in Roll 20 for sessions. I'm already in a campaign at the moment.


----------

